# add-on aircon



## fradal (Jan 9, 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions how to go about installing an aftermarket A/C on a Cordoba MK1 AEX 1.4MPI. The car is still in mint condition with only 40,000km of use.


----------



## fradal (Jan 9, 2013)

Forgot to say that I tried to find a suitable kit but no success. I tried DIAVIA and READERAIR.


----------



## gogotid (Mar 4, 2013)

you want to built in whole A/C system ??


----------



## gogotid (Mar 4, 2013)

If yes try buy used parts from cordoba or ibiza are same cars


----------



## fsos (Oct 30, 2019)

gogotid said:


> If yes try buy used parts from cordoba oaudacity temp mail originr ibiza are same cars


i have same problem, i tryed but no result


----------



## fsos (Oct 30, 2019)

problem about it


----------

